# Lucerne Divers



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi

I'm looking for a black rotating bezel for a Lucerne Divers 1960s manual ( the one with the enfraving of the scuba diver on the caseback. The original was removed and lost by my late Dad so any asssitance greatly appreciated.

Ong


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You could try ebay, these cases / bezels are quite generic with loads of different 'makers' using them....


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, funny enough I hadn't thought of ebay so will take a peek. The watch looks a bit bare without the bezel so will be good to get it sorted again.

Regards

Ong


----------

